# Cuddle bunny?



## DharmaBuns (Sep 23, 2011)

I have Tans, and they're obviously not a cuddly breed and that's perfectly fine with me. I love that they're active and enjoy moving around, I think it's great! However, I was wondering if there were any breeds of rabbits that would be more comfortable sitting/laying on your lap?

I've heard that rabbits aren't the cuddliest animal out there, but I was wondering if there were some of the larger breeds that did enjoy just sitting on your lap? I've heard Silver Foxes are nice, and I've always love Silver Martens, but are they good lap bunnies? Is there such a thing?

I'd really love to have my Tans as my show bunnies, but then have one pet bunny that enjoy snuggling with me


----------



## hillrise (Sep 23, 2011)

My Flemish Giants were always particularly cuddly...and I've met plenty of other cuddly bunnies of other breeds, but I don't think it was actually a breed trait with them (there were others of the same breed which weren't as cuddly).

I think my cuddliest rabbit was actually a rex cross.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 23, 2011)

My mini lops are/were very snuggly. Indy even fell asleep in my arms once, now that is cuteness!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah I was about to say...

Toby is an unaltered Mini Lop, and he's still extremely cuddly. He snuggles right up to me and hops into my lap.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 23, 2011)

On the 4th of July last year, Sweetie sat with me for hours for the first time. She cuddles with me sometimes and I love it, she even gives me bunny kisses on my nose, which makes me melt and I pet her and tell her thank you. Since Prince passed, Sweetie and I have been cuddling with each other, helping each other accept him being gone.

Sweetie is a lionhead mix; so I think it just depends on their personality if they will be a cuddle bunny or not.


----------



## DharmaBuns (Sep 23, 2011)

Oooh, I guess I didn't know that the lops were cuddly too. I would really love a bun that will relax on my lap and watch tv with me, or something like that, ya know? Each bun has it's own personality, of course


----------



## elrohwen (Sep 23, 2011)

I think it's much more based on individual bun than breed - rabbits aren't generally bred for a specific personality (the way different dog breeds are, for example) so they tend to only have very generic behavior traits in common. I have a mini lop girl who loves affection and pets, but is not what I would call snuggly - most of the time she's on the move too much to sit on a lap and while she loves pets, she hates to be picked up.

I think your best bet would be to adopt from a shelter and ask them about the personalities of each bun.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 23, 2011)

We had a Dutch that was a cuddle bunny and liked to be carried around. Our checkered Giant is the same except she's more of a load--18 pounds.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 23, 2011)

It really does depend on the individual rabbit more than the breed. There are probably some cuddly Tans out there, but it tends to not be the norm for them. 
Generally, larger breeds tend to be more laid back. My Lillian is a Giant Angora and does tolerate cuddling, but not for long as she would rather go off and explore. However, she is the one rabbit that I have who will come up to the pen and let you pick her up. 

If you do want a snuggly rabbit, I would try to find an adult that is cuddly. You can try a rescue, but this can be more difficult when you have intact rabbits. Some breeders may have something that suits you or you may find one elsewhere. It is important to keep in mind that some rabbits are easier to handle when away from their home, so the rabbit you see at a show could be totally different once you get it home and settled in.


----------



## Kizza (Sep 26, 2011)

Dwarf lop, cuddliest thing ever! I had to train him in a sense to be cuddly. took a lot of bonding time and patience from the first day i got him at 10 weeks. i think lops have a tendency to be lazy and cuddly. you just need to spend a bit of time with them to get them comfortable and trusting with you


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 26, 2011)

My mini lop female was a cuddly one and would groom me. My holland lops would also join me on the couch for pets and snuggle up under my chin and fall asleep there. I think I got lucky with my bunnies (although I had 2 that weren't as overly affectionate).


----------



## Tessa (Sep 27, 2011)

I totally agree that it's all gonna depend on the personality of the rabbit. 

My boy Lionhead bunny, would rather shank you than cuddle. Whereas his brother loves to give kisses and sit on laps!

I also heard that the bigger the breed the more relaxed the rabbit is. But I'm not so sure of that anymore.


----------



## Yield (Sep 27, 2011)

Dutches are for sure the cuddliest rabbit. I have not met a non-feral dutch that is not cuddly and friendly. My Flemish is pretty cuddly too. C:


----------



## DharmaBuns (Sep 27, 2011)

These are all such great suggestions! It's a good thing to hear that there are so many cuddlebunnies out there. I'm actually kinda thinking about getting a Flemmie. My husband really does like them, and I know he'd love to have a huge rabbit hopping around


----------

